

Verizon locks its users into using bing on Blackberry phones. - axod
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/12/19/verizon_snuffs_google_for_bing/

======
ars
This could be grounds for getting out of your contract, if you want that.

~~~
Semiapies
Removing an option in one search box?

In what court?

~~~
ars
Why a court? It won't get that far.

People sometimes look for ways out of their contract, and this provides one.

"I bought the phone, and it could do this, but now it can't."

------
rbrcurtis
i was actually starting to think that microsoft was done with their shady
activities. clearly thats not the case.

